# Mon onduleur ne veut pas démarrer



## Scorpion (6 Novembre 2006)

J'ai resorti de la cave un onduleur Merlin Gerin neuf qui a jamais servi, c'est un Pulsar EL4. J'ai branché le secteur mais rien ne se passe. Il semble HS alors qu'il est neuf.

Le fusible est bon, j'ai vérifié. Z'avez des idées ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre faut attendre que les batteries soient charg&#233;es ?


----------



## Scorpion (6 Novembre 2006)

J'ai branché la nuit, et rien ne se passe. Peut etre que la batterie au plomb est HS.

Sinon supermoquette, t'as vu ma nouvelle signature ? :rateau:


----------



## corbo-billy (7 Novembre 2006)

Renseignes-toi  donc au fabricant ou l'importateur car les batteries sont comme des piles, tu me suis?
Si cela fais trois ou quatre ans qu'il dort dans ta cave )))))))))))ZZZZZZzzzzzzz..........


----------



## supermoquette (7 Novembre 2006)

Faut donc les r&#233;veiller ?

oui bon d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Scorpion (7 Novembre 2006)

corbo-billy a dit:


> Renseignes-toi  donc au fabricant ou l'importateur car les batteries sont comme des piles, tu me suis?
> Si cela fais trois ou quatre ans qu'il dort dans ta cave )))))))))))ZZZZZZzzzzzzz..........



Oui c'est ca, l'onduleur est dans ma cave depuis 3/4 ans, bien au sec mais pas branché. Les batteries plomb se conservent chargées, j'espere qu'on pourr  réveiller la mienne. Je vais appeller Merlin Gerin, tu as raison.


----------



## Scorpion (7 Novembre 2006)

Bon j'ai démonté cet onduleur. J'ai sorti les batteries pour les charger et elles ne prennent pas la charge. J'ai mesuré 3 volt aux bornes alors que ce sont des batteries de 6 volts. Elles semblent etre completement endormies.

Vous savez comment les réveiller ?


----------



## Basvil (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir
Justement je viens de changer la batterie sur un Merlin Gérin vieux de 10 ans, donc il faut changer la tienne qui est HS vu le voltage.Sur le mien modèle S4 c'est une battrerie de 12 volts 7,2AH que j'ai trouvé chez un vendeur pour modélisme à 29 euros , pour info l'ancienne a duré 5 ans mais branché en permanence.


----------



## Scorpion (8 Novembre 2006)

Basvil a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Justement je viens de changer la batterie sur un Merlin Gérin vieux de 10 ans, donc il faut changer la tienne qui est HS vu le voltage.Sur le mien modèle S4 c'est une battrerie de 12 volts 7,2AH que j'ai trouvé chez un vendeur pour modélisme à 29 euros , pour info l'ancienne a duré 5 ans mais branché en permanence.



Pour l'instant j'essaye de les reveiller. Je leur ai mis 500 MA pendant 1h puis j'ai pris le relais avec un chargeur intelligent (à microprocesseur). J'ai tout remis dans le boitier de l'onduleur et ca charge. Je vais voir ce soir si je peux brancher mon Mac dessus et tirer du jus. C'est pas sur. J'ai peur qu'elles ne prennent plus la charge.


----------



## Basvil (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour
Au démarrage il fait un autotest, si c'est OK il passe sur la lumière verte et c'est seulement après que tu allumes  ordi et écran, si c'est un vieux modèle comme le mien il ne démarre pas si un appareil gos consommateur est branché.
Les modèles actuels sont plus facile à utiliser.
Pour les batteries elles peuvent présenter le bon voltage mais ne rien débiter.


----------



## Scorpion (9 Novembre 2006)

Basvil a dit:


> Bonjour
> Au démarrage il fait un autotest, si c'est OK il passe sur la lumière verte et c'est seulement après que tu allumes  ordi et écran, si c'est un vieux modèle comme le mien il ne démarre pas si un appareil gos consommateur est branché.
> Les modèles actuels sont plus facile à utiliser.
> Pour les batteries elles peuvent présenter le bon voltage mais ne rien débiter.



Quand l'onduleur est branché sur le secteur, tout va bien, l'autotest est OK. Des que je coupe l'alimentation de l'onduleur, le 220v en sortie d'onduleur sécroule tout de suite. Les batteries ne tiennent plus la charge, elles sont nazes.

Je pense que je vais prendre un onduleur neuf ( un Ellipse 600 coute 90) car 2 batteries neuves vont me couter 40/45.


----------

